# 태풍이 분대요



## hoonie

Upon reading a magazine interview on the internet,I came across three phrases that I need some clarification on.Any help would be appreciated.I have included my attempts at translating or what I think it means
The first is* (talking about smell of *정수리)*"*피곤하면 나나 봐요*" If you are tired,........."
The second is *태풍 분대요.According to naver dictionary,태풍 is typhoon with 분대요 means a squad.So a squad of typhoons(?).The longer sentence for reference.그 노래를 들으면 태풍 분대요."If you listen to that song,...."(My attempt at translating is if you listen to that song,it is like a typhoon (refreshing))
The last is 남미 쪽.The longer sentence is 외국에서 인기가 많지 않을까요? 남미 쪽?(Is it because you don't have a lot of popularity overseas? 남미 쪽) I am curious as to whether the 남미 does not mean South America in this context but rather South so the phrase would mean (more like to the South Side,referring to a lower or bottom end of the popularity ranking)
Thank you


----------



## vientito

the rule here seems to be one question at a time so I will address the one in your title.  분대요 comes from 불다 + ㄴ대요.  as you know 불다 means blow so it associates with the typhoon in the front.  ㄴ대 is short for ㄴ다고 하다 which is a form for quotation... so goes the song.  It could also be the title of the song "typhoon blows".   the trick with korean is to watch out for patterns... grammatical pattern.  it is irrefutable that following a subject there should be a verb.  those irregular verbs like 불다 typically undergoes a conjugation form change if it pairs with a ㄴ ...it is critical to look at structure of a sentence to infer this information


----------



## jakartaman

나다: come out, be born, beak out
In your first case, 나다 means "some rash breaks out on the top of someone's head"
My guess of the situation from the context is a doctor is examining (not smelling) the head of someone, who says, "A rash breaks out on my head when I'm tired."

vientito is right on 태풍 분대요(They say, a typhoon is coming/is going to blow) and as he said, we'd all better stick to the forum rules. But really quick, 남미 쪽 does refer to South America. 쪽 is the area or side in that context so it means "the South American area or side"


----------



## hoonie

Oh sorry I didnt realise that you could only ask one question at a time.Thank you for all your help anyway.


----------

